# 'Silver Grey' tunneling spider



## invertepet (Dec 12, 2002)

Not quite a trapdoor, not a funnelweb... Similar in some ways to the Calisoga spiders you can find around California, but this one's from East Africa. Nice gunmetal sheen. The Calisogas are more light silvery with a brownish under'coat'.


----------



## Henry Kane (Dec 12, 2002)

Yeah, I suspect that they may be in the same family as my un id'd spider. Maybe from close geographical locations too.
Beautiful spider by the way! 
Atrax


----------



## jp1200 (Jul 30, 2013)

Tips for care sheet.


----------

